# Welche Klasse spielst du?



## Xiena (10. Juli 2008)

Servus,

W.A.R is coming und wir freuen und schon alle drauf.

Nun würd ich gerne mal von euch wissen: Welche Klasse wollt ihr denn spielen?

Ich finde den Zwerg-Machinist Interessant und werde ihn wohl auch mal anspielen.


Stimmt doch einfach mal ab und schreibt mir wieso ihr diejenige Klasse ausgewählt habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Falls ihr Ordnung wählt müsst ihr im Zerstörungsbaum den "Nein Danke" Button wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gramarye (10. Juli 2008)

schon wieder so ein thread? ich denk, man muss net alle 2-5 tage sowas eröffnen...


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Du weist schon das du den Schwarzen Gardisten vergessen hast, du Wahnsinniger? und deshalb werde ich einfach mal von meinem Recht gebrauch machen nicht abzustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Klick


----------



## AltathirChris (10. Juli 2008)

du hast choas geschrieben und nich chaos!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin zutiefst beleidigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (10. Juli 2008)

Also langsam nerven die Leute mit diesen scheiß "Was spielst du" Threads.. Die gabs jetzt schon min. 30 ma. Und so ne dumme Forumsumfrage ist sowas von nicht-Aussagekräftig.

Zudem werden sich die meisten Leute in der PO-Beta erst entscheiden, oder gar erst zu Release.


----------



## Gramarye (10. Juli 2008)

Wer nach mir noch was schreibt ist plöd....^^


/close BIIIIITTTEEEE


----------



## Philipp23 (10. Juli 2008)

Xiena schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> W.A.R is coming und wir freuen und schon alle drauf.
> 
> ...



/close. Wär nochmal so nen thread eröffnet muss sich bei der Russischen Mafia dafür verantworten ! gruss


----------



## mendiger (10. Juli 2008)

also ich spiel bei beiden fraktionen und zwar bei ordnug schattenkrieger und machinist und bei zerstörung nen squigtreiber


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Also um den Thread nochmal hochzuholen und ein paar zu ärgern möchte ich auch noch mein Kommentar abgeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werde auch beide Seiten vertreten und vorraussichtlich entscheidet sich die Main-Frage in der Pre-Order-Beta.
Jetzt könnt ihr closen=)


----------



## Sorzzara (12. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Du weist schon das du den Schwarzen Gardisten vergessen hast, du Wahnsinniger? und deshalb werde ich einfach mal von meinem Recht gebrauch machen nicht abzustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich weiss, das ist jetzt böse aber...ist jetzt auch schon egal, oder? ^^


Vielleicht hatte Xiena ja die Prophetische Sicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Wer weiß, vielleicht arbeitet sie ja unter Mythic und ist der Kopf hinter dem ganzen. Sie wollte ihn einfach nicht mehr drin haben, er ist ihr zu böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich weiss, das ist jetzt böse aber...ist jetzt auch schon egal, oder? ^^
> Vielleicht hatte Xiena ja die Prophetische Sicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Rosengarten schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht arbeitet sie ja unter Mythic und ist der Kopf hinter dem ganzen. Sie wollte ihn einfach nicht mehr drin haben, er ist ihr zu böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dafür haben die anderen ein paar klassen zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und ich gebe die verlorenen Klassen nicht auf, bis offiziel das Statement kommt "Wir streichen sie komplett", im moment heist es nur "Die werden bis zum Release nicht fertig, können aber nachgereicht werden"

Seht es als der Kapitän der auf dem sinkenden Schiff steht , und mit den Kübel das Wasser rausschippt, das duch den Riss der sich quer übers Schiff zieht eindringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiena (12. Juli 2008)

Ja dank der content änderung und meinem fehler mit den Schwarzen Gardisten muss ich nur 3 klassen entfernen aus meiner Umfrage ..*grml*


----------



## PARAS.ID (12. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Also langsam nerven die Leute mit diesen scheiß "Was spielst du" Threads.. Die gabs jetzt schon min. 30 ma. Und so ne dumme Forumsumfrage ist sowas von nicht-Aussagekräftig.
> 
> Zudem werden sich die meisten Leute in der PO-Beta erst entscheiden, oder gar erst zu Release.



Ich finde du solltest deinen Avatar dir nochmal selbst anschauen.


Ich denke die Umfrage ist durchaus berechtigt aufgrund der neuen Informationslage.

Leider sidn die umfragen bei buffed.de aus technsichen Gründen sehr "fest" (mir fällt kein anderes wort ein. d.h. man kann vor 3 monaten sich noch sicher gewesen sein einen Chaos magus spielen zu wollen.
Wenn nun aber in den darauffolgenden monaten durch infos, content kürzung oder neuen wusnch des users die Sachlage nun anders ist ,kann man seine bereist abgegebene stimme nichtmehr zurücknehmen und neu editieren ..... sodass durchaus eine verfälschugn der ufmrageergebnisse zustande kommt.


Deswegen begrüß ich diesen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neveren (12. Juli 2008)

Da ich in anderen "Klassenfrage" Threads nochnichts geschrieben habe, nehme ich mal an kann ich hier nen Kommentar hinterlassen ohne gleich angeflamed zu werden >.<

Ich werde voraussichtlich nen Hochelfen - Schattenkrieger spielen, bin mir aber nochnicht sicher. Will erstmal schauen was auf Chaos seite am meisten vorhanden sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace.


----------



## Ares 1887 (12. Juli 2008)

Mensch - Imperium - Hexenjäger mit dem Pfad des Inquisitors


----------



## Salute (13. Juli 2008)

Nach dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge: Ordnung-Schwertmeister, Pfad des Khaine um näher an den DE zu bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vielleicht noch WL) und Zerstörung mal den Chosen, oder Schwarzork anschauen.

MfG


----------



## Arthas Menethil (13. Juli 2008)

Dümmster Thread aller Zeiten, ich wette 95% der Leute hier haben nichtmal einen Beta-Acc. Hab heute mal den White Lion und den Magus angetestet und war von keinem überzeugt. Die alten Klassen kenn ich eigentlich alle. 
Wenn man mich nun zwingen würde, würde ich am ehsten zum Witch Elf oder Discipline of Khaine neigen.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Juli 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> Dümmster Thread aller Zeiten, ich wette 95% der Leute hier haben nichtmal einen Beta-Acc. Hab heute mal den White Lion und den Magus angetestet und war von keinem überzeugt. Die alten Klassen kenn ich eigentlich alle.
> Wenn man mich nun zwingen würde, würde ich am ehsten zum Witch Elf oder Discipline of Khaine neigen.




Dümmste Antwort des Threads.
Es geht hier nicht darum, warum jemand diese oder jene Klasse spielen will, sondern es ist eine Umfrage, die der Community einen Meinungsüberblick geben soll. Die Betatester spielen die Beta übrigens nicht, um sich schonmal ne gilde zu suchen, oder eine Klasse imba zu beherrschen, sondern um Bugs zu finden, und die Entwickler zu unterstützen.

Komisch, immer wenn ich Posts von dir hier im Forum lese, laufen sie darauf hinaus, dass dieses oder jenes an W.A.R schlecht ist.

Aufgrund deines wirklich kreativen Namens und deiner Vorgeschichte was Kommentare zu W.A.R anbelangt, schliesse ich jetzt mal einfach auf WoW - Fanboy. Und wenn du einen Beta Zugang HÄTTEST, wüsstest du, dass du bereits mit der Aussage im oben zitierten Post einen Bruch des Non Disclosure Agreements (aka NDA) begangen hast...du hast keine Befugnis jemandem zu sagen, WAS du testest, WANN du testest, und Meinungen Positiv negativ darfst du ebenfalls nicht an die COmmunity abgeben. Aber ohne einen Betazugang kann man sowas auch nicht wissen.


Übrigens, das schreibt man Disciple of Khaine...die Disziplin des Gott des Mordens ist hier leider vollkommen unbekannt.

Und wenn du schon coole englische Ausdrücke in deutsche Posts einbaust, dann schreib wenigstens die geschlechtlich korrekten Bindewörter davor... "ZUR" Witch Elf...falls du es nicht weisst, dass sind Frauen.


@ Topic:

Nach wie vor für den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zeloten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lifeleech mit Heal der Gruppe verbinden ist die Hammer Idee des Jahres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara, einfach solche ignorieren und sie werden sehen, dass flamen irgendwie doch keinen Spaß macht. NDA Bruch allemal, aber solche kommen da sowieso erst gar nicht rein^^
Also sol langsam glaube ich komme ich zu dem Ergebnis ich werde Marauder der Witchhunter zocken, aber wie gesagt die Pre-Order-Beta hat ja noch nicht angefangen.....


----------



## beLow (18. Juli 2008)

Zauberin > all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldobin (18. Juli 2008)

Ich werde Eisenbrecher mögen die Horden der Zerstörung an meinem stählernen Schilde abprallen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich werd einen Auserwählten des Chaos spielen und meine Mitspieler größtenteils mit meinen Auren unterstützen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2008)

Nun ich werd auf jeden Fall einen Sigmarpriester spielen... das fanatische steht mir immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suhayl (18. Juli 2008)

Tja eigentlich wollte ich nen Spalta machen. Nur das er ja mit anderen Klassen und Haupstädten gestrichen wurde. Werd deswegen wohl erstmal bei WoW bleiben und erstmal abwarten wie sich War macht.


----------



## Philipp23 (18. Juli 2008)

Xiena schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> W.A.R is coming und wir freuen und schon alle drauf.
> 
> ...



Ich spiel nen sexy ober hammer geilen Schwarzork Tank.


----------



## Caytrem (19. Juli 2008)

Da der BG es nciht zum release schafft werde ich auf den enemenemuu prinzip zurückgreifen
der hauseigene zufalls generator


----------



## bondKI (19. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dümmste Antwort des Threads.
> Es geht hier nicht darum, warum jemand diese oder jene Klasse spielen will, sondern es ist eine Umfrage, die der Community einen Meinungsüberblick geben soll. Die Betatester spielen die Beta übrigens nicht, um sich schonmal ne gilde zu suchen, oder eine Klasse imba zu beherrschen, sondern um Bugs zu finden, und die Entwickler zu unterstützen.
> 
> Komisch, immer wenn ich Posts von dir hier im Forum lese, laufen sie darauf hinaus, dass dieses oder jenes an W.A.R schlecht ist.
> ...


Pah! Mach dich schonmal bereit von meinem Hexenjäger auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(achja die Frage was ich spiele hat sich damit schon erübrigt^^)


----------



## Kofineas (19. Juli 2008)

ich werde es mir wohl dochnict holen, bn zu enttäuscht über die Streichungen als das ich dieses spiel spielen werde, vllt. wenn die streichungen nachträglich implementiert werden sollten, ansonsten definitiv nicht


----------



## Rosengarten (19. Juli 2008)

Alle Hauptstädte sowie alle fehlenden Archetypes werden nachgereicht.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (19. Juli 2008)

Ich werde einen Chosen des Chaos spielen um dafür zu sorgen das die Gegner nicht an mir vorbeikommen, sonst würden sie ja rausfinden auf was für eine brutale Art und weiße sie getötet werden


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Juli 2008)

Der Chosen scheint wirklich die beliebteste Klasse auf Seiten der Zerstörung zu werden...ich frage mich woran das wohl liegen mag.


----------



## Camillo70 (19. Juli 2008)

und den Zelot will keiner JUHU mehr platz for me^^

und dunkelelfen scheinen auch recht unbeliebt zu seien 6 assasinen und 3 zuaberinen? ist ja gar nix

und zu sorzaara: weil Die so mächtige rüssi haben und Deathknight mäßig sind und sich die Kids imba roxxor damage dealer drunter vorstellen


----------



## Mujinna (19. Juli 2008)

bondKI schrieb:


> Pah! Mach dich schonmal bereit von meinem Hexenjäger auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da müsstest du wohl zuerst an mir vorbei    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (19. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, ich spiel jetzt, nachdem ich mich näher mit dem chaos-hintergrund beschäftigt habe, doch den marauder.
Doch meine Frage hierzu ist: Wie heißen die denn?

-Sowas nordisch-wikingerisches, kp, Leif Olafsson oder so?
-martialisch, wie Gedärmereißer? 
-ne Mischung daraus-> Leif der Gedärmestampfer?
-oder ganz anders?

Erst fand ich die Rüstung ein wenig mickrig, aber die mutationen machen das wieder wett.
Ich denke, viele werden den chosen wegen seiner -zugegebenermaßen- beeindruckenden rüstung spielen.
Und dunkelelfen weden kommen, da hab ich keine bedenken. ich mein, ein mmorpg, wo es an ELFEN mangelt?


----------



## Camillo70 (19. Juli 2008)

achja stimmt ich war ja ALLIANZLER in world of warcraft und 70% der bevölkerung besteh aus nachtelfen die zu 50% weiblich sind so mal am Rande^^


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Juli 2008)

Mujinna schrieb:


> Da müsstest du wohl zuerst an mir vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/target Mactator
*Mactator hochbuff*
*Mactator noch ein bisschen mehr hochbuff*

/target BondKI
/winken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (19. Juli 2008)

beLow schrieb:


> Zauberin > all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich quote mal. stimmt schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (19. Juli 2008)

Naja, die Klassenstreichung hat mir etwas die Wahl vermasselt.

Sofern ich nicht noch Zugang zur Beta erhalte werde ich mich wohl erstmal den Grünhäuten zuwenden. Durch Wegfall des Spaltas hoffe ich das der Schwarzorc auch als Offkrieger taugt. Und dann mal sehen wie sich die Kleinen so spielen.

Auf alle Fälle aber Chaos ^^


----------



## Fusie (19. Juli 2008)

Bis in W.A.R. alles drin ist - keine.

Sollte es jemals so weit sein - alle Zwergenklassen.


----------



## Rosengarten (19. Juli 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Naja, die Klassenstreichung hat mir etwas die Wahl vermasselt.
> 
> Sofern ich nicht noch Zugang zur Beta erhalte werde ich mich wohl erstmal den Grünhäuten zuwenden. Durch Wegfall des Spaltas hoffe ich das der Schwarzorc auch als Offkrieger taugt. Und dann mal sehen wie sich die Kleinen so spielen.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle aber Chaos ^^



Tut mit leid dir das sagen/schreiben zu müssen doch ein Tank wird kein Offkrieger in WAR werden können.
Übringens heißt es nicht Chaos sondern Zerstörung.......


----------



## Geige (21. Juli 2008)

das kann ja lustig werden die ordungn wird niedergestampft!


----------



## Fusie (21. Juli 2008)

Überlege mal scharf was in einem nahezu ausschließlichem PvP Spiel noch lustig ist wenn die Gegenseite nach der ersten oder zweiten Niederlage nur noch aus NPCs besteht...

Ist vielleicht ein wenig voreilig und die NDA muss ja auch erst noch fallen um das wirklich abschätzen zu können und weitere Infos zu dem RvR System zu erhalten, aber ich wäre da eher vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.

Selbst jene die wohl ihre Fraktion aus Prinzip wählen werden nicht auf Dauer immer den Schädel dafür her halten, und wenn die eine Stadt dann über längeren Zeitraum belagert oder zerstört ist, werden entweder die Seiten gewechselt oder man hört einfach auf wenn es zu keiner brauchbaren Lösung kommt.

Na ja, wollte das nur mal so mit einbringen, wenn eine Seite zu oft oder fast immer gewinnt kann das auch sehr schnell zu einem Eigentor werden...


----------



## Geige (21. Juli 2008)

klar kann das zu einem eigentor werden aber 
wer bitte ist gern auf verliereseite?

ne du da geh ich natürlich lieber zu denn gewinnern leg die füße hoch und freu mich auf mein demnächst einfreffendes eq!

ich glaub das arrgument zieht ned


----------



## Jaimewolf (21. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> klar kann das zu einem eigentor werden aber
> wer bitte ist gern auf verliereseite?
> 
> ne du da geh ich natürlich lieber zu denn gewinnern leg die füße hoch und freu mich auf mein demnächst einfreffendes eq!
> ...



Ich glaube schon. WAR lebt von seinem Konflikt. Was nützen dir denn die Gegenstände, wenn du sie nicht einsetzen kannst? Den Prolet spielen? Das kann man im RL mit einem dicken Auto und einer dicken Brieftasche viel besser. Dafür bedarf es kein WAR oder WoW. Die Fragestellung ist jetzt allgemeiner gehalten und zielt nicht direkt auf dich ab.

Fusie hat dahingehend vollkommen recht. Warum soll ich mit top Ausrüstung eine von wenigen Gegnern und vielen Npcs verteidigte Stadt erobern? soweit ich weiß, will Mythic aber eine Spielerbegrenzung pro Serverfraktion einführen, so dass man, wenn das Limit erschöpft ist, nur noch die Gegenseite auf dem entsprechenden Server auswählen kann.


----------



## Fusie (21. Juli 2008)

Also da frage ich mich ob sie das auch durch halten können und werden, das dürfte sicher zu großem Geschrei führen weil dann Spieler X nicht auf der selben Seite/Server stehen kann wie "Freund" Y und Z.

Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt schon ziemlich gespannt drauf wie sich der erste Fall einer Stadt dann auf die jeweiligen Server auswirken wird...


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Juli 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Also da frage ich mich ob sie das auch durch halten können und werden, das dürfte sicher zu großem Geschrei führen weil dann Spieler X nicht auf der selben Seite/Server stehen kann wie "Freund" Y und Z.



Das ist dann halt Pech, wenn derjenige nicht mehr die Fraktion wählen kann die er spielen will. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst...


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal am Anfang wird es ziemlich Zerstörungslastig sein, sich aber mit der Zeit abkühlen und 60 : 40 werden vllt auch 50 : 50 was sehr gut wäre

Ich stimme Fusie auch zu, da es auf die Dauer nicht sehr spaßig sien wird andauernd seine Hauptstadt zu verteidigen.
Man will ja schließlich auch mal das andere Ende sehen ^^

Zu dem Thema  Mein freund spielt XY , da will ich auch hin :
Ich denke Mythic macht genug server damit jeder mit seinem Kumpel und/oder seiner Gilde zusammen spielen kann.


----------



## bondKI (21. Juli 2008)

Also mich stört es nicht wenn meine Fraktion total in der unterzahl ist, man muss es Positiv sehen: Bleibt mehr für einen selber übrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (21. Juli 2008)

bondKI schrieb:


> Also mich stört es nicht wenn meine Fraktion total in der unterzahl ist, man muss es Positiv sehen: Bleibt mehr für einen selber übrig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann, wie war das noch, "Herr wir sind umzingelt!", "Wunderbar! Dann können wir in alle Richtungen angreifen!". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pyruz (21. Juli 2008)

Mir war von anfang an klar das ich nen Ork spiele. Ich liebe diese brutalen und dummen Kerle einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da der Ork Spalta weggefallen is bleibt mir noch der Schwarzork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin gespannt wie das tanken in W.A.R. wird.

mfg


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Juli 2008)

Hehe ,
Trotzdem wirds irgendwann blöd wenn dann halt 100 Leute um einen Stehen und man selber nur 20 hat


----------



## Huthmuth (21. Juli 2008)

Also auch ich werde mir zuerstb den Auserkorenen anschauen.Aber bevor behauptet wird,ich würde ihn spielen,weil er soooo imba  viel Schaden  macht; das stimmt nicht.Ich weiss  schon,dass er  ein reiner  Tank ist und  nur  durch seine Zähigkeit gewinnt.Hab ja auch die Blackstorm-Diskussion(ich glaub so hieß  er ^^)  mitverfolgt.Und deshalb will ich mich mal als Tank versuchen.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. Juli 2008)

Mir fiel die Wahl zwischen dem Auserkorenen und dem Schwarzork nicht grade leicht, da ich beide sehr genial finde. Die Auren des Auserkorenen gefallen mir aber dann doch besser, als das kombinieren des Schwarzorks.


----------



## Rosengarten (22. Juli 2008)

Falls eine Seite in der Unterzahl seien sollte, werden der überlegenen Seite einfach die Belagerungsmaschinengeklaut und die andere Kriegt mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeder Ordnungsspieler erhält einen Dampfpanzer....woohooo.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Falls eine Seite in der Unterzahl seien sollte, werden der überlegenen Seite einfach die Belagerungsmaschinengeklaut und die andere Kriegt mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und jeder Zerstörungsspieler eine Panzerfaust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unrael (22. Juli 2008)

Ich werde alles ausprobieren.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (22. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nun ich werd auf jeden Fall einen Sigmarpriester spielen... das fanatische steht mir immer gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf ein Wort ~ die einzige Menschenklasse die mir richtig zusagt. Dieser Fanatische glaube. Hoaah da kribbelts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (22. Juli 2008)

Bin jetzt zu faul, alles zu lesen, aber ich zitier mal die Orks aus DoW:

"GRÜN GEWINNT!"


----------



## Rosengarten (22. Juli 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Und jeder Zerstörungsspieler eine Panzerfaust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soetwas zu entwickeln, dazu sind sie gar nicht fähig. 
Nach meiner Aussage sollte auch nur jeder Ordnungspieler einen Dampfpanzer bekommen, wenn die Zerstörungsspieler deutlich in der Überzahl sind. Sollten die Ordnungspieler in der Überzahl sein, würden sie dann jeweils alle einen Todesbringer steuern dürfen oder auch auf einem Manticor reiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist ja nur meine Idee.......


----------



## Chiroc (22. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Soetwas zu entwickeln, dazu sind sie gar nicht fähig.
> Nach meiner Aussage sollte auch nur jeder Ordnungspieler einen Dampfpanzer bekommen, wenn die Zerstörungsspieler deutlich in der Überzahl sind. Sollten die Ordnungspieler in der Überzahl sein, würden sie dann jeweils alle einen Todesbringer steuern dürfen oder auch auf einem Manticor reiten.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre ja dafür, dass dann die Zerstörungsspieler eine Horde Fanatics bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merik Trevor (22. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Bin jetzt zu faul, alles zu lesen, aber ich zitier mal die Orks aus DoW:
> 
> "GRÜN GEWINNT!"


Das einzige was Grün gewinnt, ist ein geweihter Hammer auf den Schädel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sigmarpriester > all ^^


----------



## Rosengarten (22. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass dann die Zerstörungsspieler eine Horde Fanatics bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre bestimmt sehr lustig mit anzusehen wie die Gegnermassen sowie die eigenen von den Fanatics durch die Luft gewirbelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bondKI (22. Juli 2008)

Merik schrieb:


> Das einzige was Grün gewinnt, ist ein geweihter Hammer auf den Schädel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jein, stimmt alles außer
Sigmarpriester > All... das muss heißen Hexenjäger > All, und natürlich nicht geweihter Hammer sondern Säbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kappi (22. Juli 2008)

Ob Sigmaprista oda Hexnjäga...
Gork un Mork moschn euch allä

(schon wegen dieser Ausdrucksweise sind Greenskins da bästn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Malarki@buffed (22. Juli 2008)

Kappi schrieb:


> Ob Sigmaprista oda Hexnjäga...
> Gork un Mork moschn euch allä
> 
> (schon wegen dieser Ausdrucksweise sind Greenskins da bästn
> ...



Keine Sprache der Welt besiegt den entbrannten Willen eines Gläubigen!
Burn the Heretic - Kill the Mutant - Purge the Unclean


----------



## Kappi (22. Juli 2008)

also die Sprache muss deinen Willen nicht besiegen.
Wir Grünhäute sind da eher praktischer Natur, es reicht wenn dein Körper gemoscht im Matsch liegt, aber hey, dein Wille bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was sagt uns das? Die fanatischen Mitglieder der Ordnungsfraktion werfen sich bitte den Grünen zum Fra.. stellen sich den Orks und Goblins zum Kampf, wir lassen euch immerhin euren Willen!
(im Vergleich zum Chaos doch eigentlich recht nett...)


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Juli 2008)

Warscheinlich wirds ein Jünger werden, bis sie jedenfalls den DE Tank wieder reinpatchen, danach wird der ein Twink bleiben.


----------



## Onkelboby (22. Juli 2008)

ICH SAGE NUR EINS [sub]Chaosbarbar[/sub]


----------



## Pente (22. Juli 2008)

Mein letzter Wille: Blackorc mit Vanille!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was ich nach / neben dem Blackorc dann noch so spielen werde wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch noch einen tollen Spruch der Orks:
"Orkze verliarn niemals nich!
Wenn wa stärbn, sin wa tot und das gilt nich als verlorn!
Wenn wa wegrennen, können wa wiedakommen und weitamoschn!
Und wenn wa gewinnän, dann ham wa gewonnen!!"


----------



## Zaratres (22. Juli 2008)

weis nit ob der spruch schon war aber ich schreib ihn mal rein (orkig)  :

Nur toter stump´nz is guter stump´nz
und das einzigeste was besser is als toter stumpaz 
is sterbender stump´nz der dir sag wo seine kompel´z sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzs stimms für dich ^^vamillion 
hab mich beim TT mehr auf strategie der grünlinge eingestellt als auf die sprache den wen wer mal was macht was ich nit will gabs kopfnüsse^^


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> weis nit ob der spruch schon war aber ich schreib ihn mal rein (orkig)  :
> 
> Nur toter stumpaz is guter stumpaz
> und das einzigeste was besser is als toter stumpaz
> ...



stump’nz junger Git stump’nz ^^ und kumpel´z oder freundä,

...... brr Orks mit Sprachfehler, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Juli 2008)

Wie Orks mit Sprachfehler ? 
denen ihre ganze Sprache ist ein Fehler  xD

Wenn sie erst in das Angesicht Sigmars blicken fällt denen eh nix mehr ein ^^


----------



## Kranak90 (22. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenn sie erst in das Angesicht Sigmars blicken fällt denen eh nix mehr ein ^^



Dann heißt es Mosch Zeit und dann wird Sigmar der Glauben genommen^^


----------



## Rayon (22. Juli 2008)

Sorceress oder Blackorc wirds wohl werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (22. Juli 2008)

frag mal die leute des imperium ob sie den namen gorbad eisenfaust noch kenn ein warhammer tt imperialer kerl wird da dir gern ein lied singen^^

ps: 1.squigtreiber 2.hexenkriegerin 3.magus das meine rangliste zurzeit mag keinen support  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guldano (22. Juli 2008)

Ich werde ein Sigmarpriester spielen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamanium (22. Juli 2008)

ein Maschinist soll´s werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (22. Juli 2008)

*Jünger des Khaine!* Gebt mir eure Seelen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C.A. (22. Juli 2008)

aber wie's im moment aussieht wird es wohl ein 2:1 Verhältnis Zerstörung>Ordnung werden =/
nicht gut...


----------



## Servon (22. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> @ Topic:
> 
> Nach wie vor für den
> 
> ...



Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt wie sich der Zelot im Gameplay entwickeln wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (22. Juli 2008)

sicher nicht gut ^^ aber was soll man machen wen zerstörung beliebter is^^


----------



## Hühü1 (22. Juli 2008)

C.A. schrieb:


> aber wie's im moment aussieht wird es wohl ein 2:1 Verhältnis Zerstörung>Ordnung werden =/
> nicht gut...



Hm dann warte ab bis die restlichen 70 % der spieler, die in keinen foren vertreten sind, beim release auf die server kommen.

Edit: "sicher nicht gut ^^ aber was soll man machen wen zerstörung beliebter is^^ " komisch vor release wurde das auch über WoW gesagt "horde ist beliebter"

Nacher ist ordnung beliebter, wer kann das schon wissen vor dem release.
Gibt den servern 2-3 monate dann stabilisiert sich die server population.
Ausserdem gibt es mechanismen auf den servern die für ein gleichgewicht sorgen "sollen". (vor und nach der charackter erstellung )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (22. Juli 2008)

Naja jeder der genug über war schon gelessen hat macht sich über ein 2zu1 e keine sorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Naja jeder der genug über war schon gelessen hat macht sich über ein 2zu1 e keine sorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erklärungsbedarf  xD
kapier ich net


----------



## Zaratres (22. Juli 2008)

-.- das die im nachteil san wegen weniger spieler vorteile bekommen ^^
du machst dich jetz selber schlau oder ich muss dir alles sagen wo ich echt keine lust so hab drauf^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (22. Juli 2008)

C.A. schrieb:


> aber wie's im moment aussieht wird es wohl ein 2:1 Verhältnis Zerstörung>Ordnung werden =/
> nicht gut...




Kannste so nich tsagen ,da es in anderen Communitys wieder gan zanders aussehen kann , desweiteren werden viele hier ihre wahl erstmal auf reinoptische Gründe gründen.
Jedenfalls kann sich da in der Beta noch viel ändern ,wenn man merkt das die andere seite vlt. doch cooler ist usw.


----------



## Merik Trevor (22. Juli 2008)

C.A. schrieb:


> aber wie's im moment aussieht wird es wohl ein 2:1 Verhältnis Zerstörung>Ordnung werden =/
> nicht gut...


Es gibt mehrere hunderttausend Interessenten, und du hältst eine Umfrage mit 260 Teilnehmern für repräsentativ? Oo


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juli 2008)

Merik schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere hunderttausend Interessenten, und du hältst eine Umfrage mit 260 Teilnehmern für repräsentativ? Oo



Jo..aber ich glaub das wurde schon 500 ma in jeder Umfrage gesagt.


----------



## Merik Trevor (22. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Jo..aber ich glaub das wurde schon 500 ma in jeder Umfrage gesagt.


Ja, aber irgendwie muss ich als Neuling doch meinen Postcount in die Höhe treiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. Juli 2008)

Merik schrieb:


> Ja, aber irgendwie muss ich als Neuling doch meinen Postcount in die Höhe treiben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwann machts keinen spaß mehr, den Leuten etwas zum hundertsten mal zu erklären, wenn sie es eh net kapieren, glaub mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juli 2008)

Vorallem biste deinem Regdatum nach zu urteilen kein Neuling ^^


----------



## Zaratres (23. Juli 2008)

zb die letze info was ich aus nem bg weis (is schon älter) das die seite mit weniger spielen bluthunde bekommt nps die für einen kämpfen und sozusagen spieler spielen sollen^^

aber hir gehts um eine klassen umfrage und nicht um was anderes^^


----------



## Trixer1 (23. Juli 2008)

Xiena schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> W.A.R is coming und wir freuen und schon alle drauf.
> 
> ...


 Nachtelfirokese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruffii (28. Juli 2008)

3:1 Ich glaube ich werde wohl doch Ordnung spielen müssen geht ja wohl net das die hier unterliegen ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ich komm auch zur Ordnung...




.




.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...zusammen mit ein paar Freunden, um die Beute und Opfersklaven abzutransportieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Pfff
Bild dir bloß nichts ein ^^
Bevor DU bei uns irgendwas machst haste einen Pfeil in der Kehle stecken


----------



## Ruffii (29. Juli 2008)

Weißt du wie weh son Knüppel ... Srii ich meine Hamma zwischen den Beinen tut ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da denkst du bzw deine Freunde vllt nochma 2-3 ma drüber nach ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bondKI (29. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich komm auch zur Ordnung...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher zu dir sagte: Bevor du zum Streich ausholst liegst du schon am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. Juli 2008)

sowenige Runenpriester? Vielleicht werde ich mit meinen Runenpriester eine seltenheit sein... was ich natürlich nicht als negativ empfinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (29. Juli 2008)

Schweissgebaded erreichte der Knappe das Zelt des Grafen. Er stürmte herrein und schrie "Mein Herr, die Horden des Bösen kommen über uns. Auf jeden unserer Kämpfer kommen mindestens zwei der ihren. Was sollen wir tun?". Der Graf nahm sein Schwert in die Hand. Er schaute den Knaben an und sagte "Holt mir einen Krug Bier. Ich bin in einer Stunde zurück". 

Soviel zur Übermacht der Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bowko (29. Juli 2008)

Ich gehöre hier wohl zur Randgruppe, die sich einen Schwertmeister machen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vandergroth (29. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Du weist schon das du den Schwarzen Gardisten vergessen hast, du Wahnsinniger?



Du weißt schon, daß es keinen Schwarzen Gardisten geben wird? ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juli 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, daß es keinen Schwarzen Gardisten geben wird? ^^




 Du weisst schon dass zu dem Zeitpunkt als Vermillion den von dir zitierten Post geschrieben hat, die Contentkürzungen noch nicht bekannt waren? (Ergo es zu dem Zeitpunkt den Gardisten offiziell noch gab)


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

Und es wird ihn geben, ich glaube immer noch das sie ihn irgendwie Balancen können, bis dahin werde ich wohl mit einem Jünger mit Heilung um mich werfen müssen.


----------



## sanschi (4. August 2008)

siehe Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. August 2008)

Zwerg - Machinist oder Runenpriester (schwierige Entscheidung, wobei ich momentan 40/60 stehe)
Mensch - Hexenjäger

Zerstörung kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## duffz (4. August 2008)

Da ich einen dicken Zwerg in noch dickerer Rüstung spielen will, bleibt ja eh nur noch der Eisenbrecher... 
Die streichung der zweiten Klasse hat mir somit sicher 15 Minuten beim Charakter erstellen erspart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (8. August 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil werde einen Hexenjäger als Main-char haben (aber natürlich auch andere Klassen spielen). Nicht etwa weil ich ein Freund von Mord, Totschlag & Willkür bin, sondern weil ich die Hexenjäger für die mit Abstand fragwürdigsten Vertreter der "Guten" halte. Sie verkörpern in meinen Augen die Abgründe, die sich moralisch gesehen bei der Ordnung auftun & gerade das ist etwas, daß mich an Warhammer reizt: Es gibt kein Gut & Böse, die Ordnung ist teilweise ebenso "verkommen" wie das Chaos & das gibt der ganzen Story einen schön realistischen Anstrich.

Mal abgesehen davon lese ich zur Zeit die "Der dunkle Turm" Buchreihe von Stephen King (sicherlich eines der besseren Werke von ihm, obwohl ich alles andere als ein Fan bin) & als ich folgendes Bild gesehen habe, musste ich sofort an Roland denken, den letzten Revolvermann, wie er den Mann in Schwarz durch die Wüste verfolgt:


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (8. August 2008)

Ich werd warscheinlich eine Jüngerin des Khaine spielen weil die klasse einfach cool ist. Und und wegen der rüstung die sieht einfach hammer aus.


----------



## Lorghi (8. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil werde einen Hexenjäger als Main-char haben



Mir ist gerade ein recht lustiger Gedanke gekommen: 

Sollten in W.A.R. eines Tages ebenfalls Namen wie "Dèâthkìllá" oder "Suppenhuhn" oder ähnliche strunzdämliche, atmosphäre-versauende "Ergüsse" Überhand nehmen (was natürlich relativ zur Community-Größe steht, siehe HdRO), werde ich sie schlicht & einfach als Verschwörer des Chaos "verurteilen", vollkommen unabhängig von der Fraktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hach die Klasse macht jetzt schon Spass, hihi.


Cheers


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

Also ich find The Last stand zwar besser  aber der dunkle Turm ist auch net schlecht.... des pic is aber auch der Hammer


----------



## Lorghi (8. August 2008)

scheint mir zwar ne Eiswüste zu sein, aber meine erste Assoziation wars halt nicht. jupp, The Stand ist auch sehr gut


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. August 2008)

Ich werde Chaosbarbar spielen! Mutationen werden sicher nützlich sein für den Kampf gegen das "gute"!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem wird mir immer so komisch in der Magengegend, wenn ich daran denke, für was gutes zu kämpfen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (8. August 2008)

Ich werde wohl nen Weißen Löwen spielen. Einfach, weil ich es liebe auf der Seite zu spielen, die wohl um einiges weniger Mitspieler haben wird. Quasie in Underdog-Manier!Desweiteren ist das tröhten, wenn man sein Löwen beschwört einfach zu geil. Dazu noch der Mounttröhtensound, das wird ja nen ganzen Orchester dann.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

What ? 
was fürn Trötensound? ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (8. August 2008)

Schau dir die Videos an, im Moment sind die Herbeirufungen der Mounts und der Pets der Petklassen mit einem Platzhalter versehen, jede Klasse nimmt eine art Posthorn um die Tierchen zu rufen, was unglaublich lächerlich aussieht ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

hast du da vllt n Link? 
bei youtube und google kommt nur mist raus


----------



## For-Free (8. August 2008)

Ich finde hier sind die Sounds sehr gut zu hören. Und grade kommen sie sehr häufig vor.

White Lion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPW4egU5v8k...feature=related

So Sound zum Mount:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JDDg8DKF5Y...feature=related

Ich hoffe ich verstoße hier nicht gegen die NDA oder so?


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Gegen die Sounds hab ich ja nix, aber das Posthorn :/, Chaoskrieger mit dem Platzhalter sieht zum schießen aus, mal gucken ob das richtige Horn auch nach was aussehen wird für die Partein.


----------



## Stancer (10. August 2008)

Ich finde die Comments zu den Videos viel lustiger, aber nur weil ich die Videos schon kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin : Deutschland ist nicht das einzige Land wo die WoW Spieler felsenfest davon überzeugt sind WAR klaut alles von ihrem WoW und WoW hätte das gesamte MMO Genre erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut zu wissen, dass sich auch andere mit sowas rumschlagen müssen !


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Danke für die Links 4-Free ^^

sieht doch lustig aus xd


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Genauso lustig wie ein Paladin im T5

Ungefähr so lustig

hmm..... obwohl das ist lustig.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

HAHA   made my day   ganz ehrlich xD

obwohl ich als ehemaliger Palaspieler t2 komplett habe ^^ 

ich ziehs auch immer an wenn ich in SW rumgammel xD

des mit der weissen färbung is echt geil ^^

Gott die ganze serie is genial für palas  ^xD


----------

